# BFN- so thought it was a BFP



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

I can't believe it.  We had natural FET with our remaining embryos.  I don't know why but I so thought I was going to get a BFP.  I really don't know why I thought so positively.  My AF hasn't shown up and we are day 15 and being as not on any drugs really thought that was it.  But went for blood test at the clinic and it's all over.. I feel like I can't breathe, I'm devastated.

Scruffyted


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Scruffyted

 so sorry to hear your news,

Liz x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Scruffyted

I am so sorry   

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Scruffyted  

I am so so sorry that it hasn't worked for you.  It is so unfair  

I hope you can put your heart back together a piece at a time and come through this even stronger and more determined not to be beaten by IF.

Love & Hugs
Bear
xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so so sorry to read your news.

Take care hun

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Scruffy ted i'm so sorry to read your news hun, i felt the same during my second ivf i was so sure it would work and af not showing is just adding injury to insult    time is a good healer, pamper yourself and remember we are all here for you and this board is a great place to get everything off your chest   

take care, pam xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hi scruffy ted,

i totally understand how you feel.  i tested end of august and like you i thought that i was pregnant this time, i was so sure.  its a complete blow when you read the test and its negative but you will feel better soon and i hope that you are ready to try again shortly!!

take care, sending you shed loads of  

Bendybird x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi there,, sorry u have had this dissapointment but sending u loads and loads of luck,, 

pam

x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

so sorry to hear you got a bfn, its very cruel when our bodies lie to us.
I hope as the days go by you will feel stronger and ready to start again. xXx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

HI Scruffyted,

I know how you feel. My Af turned up yesterday and it feels like my body is weeping.

Don't give up though. I'm bloody angry that I have to do this - it really peeves me. Life is just soooo unfair for us. It was my first bfn, so now I have a glimpse of how it can be when it doesn't work. 

We want so little in life really - what most of the population take for granted - yet it seems so insurmountalbe somehow,

I hope you feel better soon scruffyted.

I might be with you for your next one, I'm planning to start again on another stim cycle after my next natural AF - I can't afford to wait,

Love

SUzy


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

What a nasty trick for "mother" nature to play on you?  You've already had more pain than most people can take in a lifetime, so no wonder it's hit you so very hard.  Take all the time you need to get over this disappointment.  Stay in bed and eat chocolate if it makes you feel better and don't feel guilty about it.  Yes, I know there are some people who expect you to just carry on as normal, but   them for now.  There will be plenty of time for normal life when you are feeling better.  Sending you a big  .


----------



## tayllyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi scruffyted,

So sorry to hear uve had bfn, its so hard. U feel so optimistic and so pregnant and then its a big slap in the face. I did test today and found out that my ivf cycle had failed but it can only make us stronger and more determined. 

Good luck in whatever you choose to do.

Lots of luck
Tayllyn


----------

